# Line Choice



## cavman138 (May 12, 2010)

So I have been thinking about what line to put on my different reels for the season. Due to the great deal I got on mono at BPS I will definitely be using that for a while. This is what I was thinking.

Topwater: mono
Jig/worm: braid
Crankbaits: mono


I know a lot of yall use fluoro, but I have a ton of mono so I'm not going to be buying that. So tell me what yall would use at least for those 3 situations.


----------



## netman (May 12, 2010)

I know you don't wanna buy flourocarbon, but flouro or braid would be better for cranks because mono floats and cranks generally are designed to run deep. I use flouro on everything except for my ultralights and top water rods, on which I use mono.. Braid with a flouro leader is also a good alternative to using straight flouro on crankbait setups.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 13, 2010)

Wait, do you want our opinion, or are we not allowed to choose flouro?


I use flouro for everything other than top water (mono), froggin (braid), and heavy jigs (braid).



Aside from cost, I see no reason to use mono for anything other than topwater. In theory it might help when fighting fish on a treble hook, but I've gotten pretty good at controlling fish on the way to the boat.


----------



## cavman138 (May 13, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Wait, do you want our opinion, or are we not allowed to choose flouro?



Yeah sorry I still want opinions, I just started rambling a bit.



netman said:


> I know you don't wanna buy flourocarbon, but flouro or braid would be better for cranks because mono floats and cranks generally are designed to run deep. I use flouro on everything except for my ultralights and top water rods, on which I use mono.. Braid with a flouro leader is also a good alternative to using straight flouro on crankbait setups.



I have always heard to use mono with crankbaits so that you don't end up setting the hook on a log or stump and lose the bait.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 13, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, do you want our opinion, or are we not allowed to choose flouro?
> ...



I've lost cranks on both flouro and mono.. the amount of stretch in mono is exaggerated sometimes... a sharp treble hook is going to get stuck in a log if it were attached to a rubber band.


----------



## netman (May 13, 2010)

I have always heard to use mono with crankbaits so that you don't end up setting the hook on a log or stump and lose the bait.[/quote]

I've lost cranks on both flouro and mono.. the amount of stretch in mono is exaggerated sometimes... a sharp treble hook is going to get stuck in a log if it were attached to a rubber band.[/quote]

Same here. I use flouro because is sinks and you want that bait to stay down in the strike zone longer rather than being pulled upward by the floating line.


----------



## perchin (May 14, 2010)

I use flouro for most everything. And braid with steel leaders for muskie.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 14, 2010)

I use Sufix braid for everything with a 3 to 8' floro leader (and i only use Seaguar floro)


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 14, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> (and i only use Seaguar floro)



Bump to that. This is my first year using it and I love it. I have caught some of the biggest fish of my lifetime this spring, all on seaguar 15 pound flouro.


----------



## fish devil (May 14, 2010)

:twisted: I use mono for most applications except for my pitching setups which have braid on them. Also use braid sometimes for topwater-buzzbaits. Never got caught up in the fluoro hype. In the end mono is probably the best all around line. And by the way I have no problem catching pigs on cranks using mono.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 14, 2010)

fish devil said:


> Also use braid sometimes for topwater-buzzbaits.




Being such a mono fan, I'd expect you to use it for top water. I prefer something that floats (mono) over something that sinks (braid) on my top water applications.


----------

